# Christmas giveaway knife



## Razor Blade

I have a friction folder with a blade from D2 tool steel that i am going  to give away for Christmas. Just post on this thread and i will get a non member of woodys to draw a # , and whom ever has that post # will win the knife. There will be a nice leather sheath to go with the knife. I will post up a pic at a later date. The deadline for entry will be Dec 31 2012 at midnight.I will ship it to the winner the next working day. Thanks for posting, 


Merry Christmas  , 



Scott


----------



## carver

I'll go  first,thanks for the chance Scott
                                                            Jerry


----------



## turkey foot

You knife makers are amazingly generous.


----------



## deadend

'preciate it!


----------



## triplec

*Knife*

Very generous. Thanks for the consideration. Count me in!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Count me that's awesome sir !


----------



## ridgestalker

Awesome gesture.Count me in


----------



## aubie

I'm in...thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jbrooker

Sign me up thanks for the chance


----------



## GAGE

I am in, thank you!


----------



## triple play

I need a knife, thanks.


----------



## Flhtglen

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KEG

I'm in.  & thanks for the chance


----------



## Samuelization

This is Awsome, thanks for the chance.  You the Man.


----------



## gatexaroo

Would love a chance. Appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## Vmarsh

thanks for the chance.


----------



## cotinpatch

Very generous offer....have a Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Whiteeagle

Gracious thing you are doing, THANKS! Add me to the pot please.


----------



## Shug

Please add me, thank you for the chance


----------



## onedude

thanks for the chance Scott

D. Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## one hogman

Scott Please add my name, Thanks.


----------



## aligator

Please add my name.  Thanks


----------



## oops1

Put me in please. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Sterlo58

Thanks Scott. Count me in.


----------



## jmhlsy

Sign me up. Thanks


----------



## Mossy78

Very generous of you, count me in.


----------



## rockdawg

Count me in and thanks for the offer!!


----------



## Gun Guru

Please put my name in the hat. And thank you!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

I am in please.  Thanks


----------



## TNBIRD

I'm in!!    Thanks so much!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mighty nice gesture there Scott. What an awesome Christmas present for someone.

Sign me up.


----------



## DCM161

Thanks for the chance.  please add my name.


----------



## fulldraw74

Thanks for the opportunity.....Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

that is very kind of you sir! sign me up please... and Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## frdstang90

Thanks for the chance, Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## Jim Ammons

I am in, thank you!


----------



## jesnic

Count me in as well. You guys are offering a wonderful opportunity.
Thank you


----------



## Bitteroot

Add me please... you guys are awsome to continue doing this type of thing....


----------



## Warthawg

Please throw me in the hat for that piece for artwork, MERRY CHRISTMAS to All


----------



## K80Shooter

Throw my name in the hat too!!

Mighty fine of you Scott. I hope you and yours have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## SGaither

Thanks for the generous gift. Please include me.


----------



## mudracing101

Throw my name in as well, thanks. Merry Christmas


----------



## knifemaker73

Scott put me in I need Another knife like I need another hole in the head.You still owe me a trip down.
Wayne


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Count me in. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Keebs

Me too, Me too, Me too!  Thanks!!! And MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I wanna play. I wanna play!


----------



## gmoored88

throw my name in the hat as well.  thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dawg2

Throw me in the mix!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Count me in, please. Thank you! And Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## MoblMec

Thanks for the chance Scott!
MoblMec


----------



## SarahFair

I would like to be entered! 
Thanks!


----------



## Nugefan

I would like a chance please ...


----------



## mikelogg

Count me in. Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Pick me!!!


----------



## win280

Count me in.Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## applejuice

Please add my name to the hat 
Thanks for the offer !


----------



## marknga

Awesome... thank you!


----------



## groundhawg

Thanks for the generous gift. Please include me.


----------



## woodyjim

thank you for your generosity,MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## kayaker

What a treat.  Merry Christmas, and count me in please.


----------



## Natty Bumppo

I'd like to be included also.

Thanks for doing this.  Very generous of you!


----------



## bleat

Add me to the list. 

Thanks


----------



## Bigtimber

Thanks for the chance...add me to the list...and Have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## stewart 14

Thank's Scott!! and you have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Please add me to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

southwoodshunter said:


> Please add me Mr. Raleigh !!!



Pssssssssst. This is Scott giving this one away... Not Raleigh.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Thanks.. you could have done that a little more discreetly 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pssssssssst. This is Scott giving this one away... Not Raleigh.


----------



## georgia_home

This is very generous of you! thanks!

Please include me in!


----------



## Danny Leigh

Appreciate the offer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks.. you could have done that a little more discreetly



There's no fun in that..


----------



## jfinch

put my name in the hat.

Thanks,


----------



## creekbender

Throw my name in there as well . Thanks for the opportunity !


----------



## Jranger

Add my name to the list please!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

OOh, count me in!


----------



## Gagirl77

Count me in ♥


----------



## rydert

add me too......thanks


----------



## fireman32

I'll take a stab at it, and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Hornet22

Thanks for chance Scott. Merry Christmas.


----------



## RWP_JR

Will definitely add my name to this hat thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ngabowhunter

Add my name to the list please. Thank you for a very generous offer.


----------



## albridges

Put me down for the draw! Thank you!


----------



## ncrobb

Please add me to the list.  Thanks, Robb.


----------



## HTRDNCK

YES SIR! I'd love to have it. Very generous and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter

count me in....and MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## ryano

please count me in


----------



## stringmusic

I'll jump in too. Thanks Scott!


----------



## TNGIRL

ME TOO!!!!!!!!                  Thank You Scott!!!!!!



Miguel.....bad form there 'ole chap!!!! get him Wander.....


----------



## 7mmstw

Can I have a chance


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

I'm in and thank you Sir


----------



## Papa Steve

Thanks for the chance


----------



## CORNFED500

I would love to have my named dropped in the hat 

thanks

jOhn


----------



## GAstumpshooter

please add me thanks


----------



## one_shot

Thanks, Merry Christmas!


----------



## lightningstrike13

Count me in Thank You....


----------



## kaotiktribe

Count me in. Addicted to knives!


----------



## Luckybuck

Yea baby, I am in.  Thanks.


----------



## Al33

Can't have too many knives, especially of this calibre. Thanks for the opportunity Scott!!!!


----------



## bucksandducks123

I would love a chance at winning one of your knives. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Great that you are doing this... add my name in...


----------



## Eddy M.

Thanks Scott - I never win anything but love to try


----------



## seeker

Please enter my name and thank you very much.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Thank you for the opportunity.  Very generous!


----------



## walkinboss01

Put my name in the drawing. Thx-


----------



## SowGreen

Add me to the list please. Merry Christmas.


----------



## OfcBanks

I'm in


----------



## fredw

Scott, many thanks for the opportunity.  Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sign me up bro !!! Thanks !!


----------



## Boudreaux

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Vernon Holt

Count me in!!  Thanks.


----------



## frcarter

count me, and Merry Christmas


----------



## BGA

Awesome. i am in


----------



## RowdyCountry

Count me in.  Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Crickett

Count me in! Thank you so much for the chance!


----------



## Studawg170

Please throw my name in the had Kind Sir


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Please add me and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jkkj

Add me in..


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors

I hope to win one for Christmas! Please add me to the list


----------



## beekeeper

add me to the list


----------



## Danny Roberts

Thanks for the opportunity to be drawn for such a special prize.


----------



## j_seph

Thank you Scott please count me in.


----------



## KyDawg

Great Gesture I am in.


----------



## thc_clubPres

awesome. fingers crossed.


----------



## J-Rod

Thank you sir.


----------



## biggdogg

i would like to put my name in the hat.


----------



## williamt

please include me and thank you very much


----------



## NCHillbilly

Count me in, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## nkbigdog

Scott I would be honored..You and your Family have a Very Merry Christmas..Phil


----------



## jkdodge

Please add me to the drawing. I would be honnered to own one of your blades.


----------



## doeverything4him316

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## kmartin112888

Thanks for the chance Marry Christmas!!


----------



## steve campbell

Please add me Scott, and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## slow motion

I'd like a chance too. Thanks.


----------



## pappabuck

put me in thanks.


----------



## deerehauler

Thanks agian as always for a chance at a fine knife from you!


----------



## Jasper

Very nice of you.........Merry Christmas!


----------



## Paymaster

Drop my name in the hat Scott. Very fine gesture Brother!


----------



## georgia357

Count me in, that's awesome!

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## jigman

Very generous please add me to the list.
Thanks


----------



## humdandy

Sounds great, put me in!

Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Thanks!


----------



## rjcruiser

Thanks Scott....Merry Christmas!


----------



## Corey J

Awesome! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BoKat96

great opportunity....Merry Christmas


----------



## valkrod

*Christmas knife give a away*

Thanks, please include me.


----------



## HermanMerman

Count me in, thank you!


----------



## GMORE

Please include me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## boneboy96

I appreciate the opportunity...thanks...I'm in!


----------



## flip0302

I really like the cusom knifes and would love to have it.
You guys work hard at your craft and its a generous thing you are doing!


----------



## WOODIE13

Count me in and thanks for the chance


----------



## wvdawg

Add me too please!  
DJ


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Nothin better than a well made sharp object for christmas!!!

Put me in, thanks


----------



## doodleflop

Put me in please. This is awesome!!! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Badgirl101

Thanks for doing this! Count me in!


----------



## shawn mills

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## UK bowhunter

MERRY CHRISTMAS...back at ya!!
Thank you sir


----------



## R1150R

And Merry Christmas to you & yours.
I hope it lands under my tree.


----------



## Lick Skillet

i want in!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Hut2

Enter me, thanks!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

This is a nice thang fer you to do !! But, I ain't never won nothing like this before !! Guess I could keep tryin' !! Thanks !


----------



## redpredator

Sign me up please! Thanks!


----------



## john costa

Thanks Scott. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Big Mike

Thank you for the opportunity. I'm in also.


----------



## Gallen

Count me in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## twtabb

165  sounds like a good number. Count me in.


----------



## GaCat

Me Too


----------



## woco hunter

I'm in.


----------



## BLACKHORN

*Knife*

What a great christmas spirit. I'll give it a whirl.
thx


----------



## longbowdave1

I would like a chance too. Thanks Scott, and Merry Christmas to you sir!


----------



## gacowboy

Thank you for the opportunity !!!


----------



## tcward

Nice gesture Scott! Count me in!


----------



## Bubbaforsure

This is one might fine thing your doing here ...
Please put my name in the pot too! 
God Bless....


----------



## treeman101

Please add me to the list.  Thanks


----------



## flingin1

pick me pick me. very nice of you. Thanks


----------



## Hunterrs

Sign me up and thank you


----------



## hunter63john

Count me in, Thank you


----------



## serving1Lord

I would love an opportunity. Thank you for your generosity. Merry Christmas.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Merry Christmas. Thank you for the chance.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I would like to throw my name in the hat, thanks for doing this.


----------



## arcame

sign me up too scott, thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## gsu51

Please put me in thanks


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

Put me in Please I'm feeling blessed!!


----------



## irishredneck

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bullfrog81

Im in thanks


----------



## Farmer Black

thanks for the offer, cant wait to see who wins.


----------



## Lukikus2

Count me in and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Yukon cornelius

Thanks! Count me in.


----------



## Inthegarge

Very nice of you..............Count me in


----------



## Fly Rod

Thanks Scott and Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Add me to list, thanks for the wonderful opportunity!


----------



## JONILEWIS

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## beretta19

count me in! thank you and have a merry christmas!


----------



## Lonestar

Very generous of you. If I win I will give it to my friend. He has an insatiable knife fetish.


----------



## 5398cane

In, thank you.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Merry Christmas ... please add me to the list.


----------



## Farmer Black

add me to the list


----------



## coachrollo

I want in.


----------



## moyehow

Merry Christmas and God Bless,  Thanks!


----------



## georgiaboy

Merry Christmas to you too Scott. Please count me in.


----------



## M.T.

Add me. Thanks


----------



## Nastytater

I hope its ok if I enter. I hardly have any experience with a good knife or winning anything,but i'd be honored to have a knife you made. Its an awesome thing that your doing.


----------



## Harleybob

I'm in too please, thank you!


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Thanks for the chance and Merry Christmas.


----------



## the r.o.c.

im in scott...merry christmas


----------



## piratebob64

Put me in for that nice friction folder


----------



## stevetarget

Great idea, sign me up, please.


----------



## Corey

You guys are great, I wish I had the skills to make something 
worth to give to someone like this...Merry Christmas

Corey


----------



## redman2006

I would like to throw my name in the pot as well.  Thank you.


----------



## knives

I'll not pass this up. Your a good man Scott DAVIDSON, thanks


----------



## Arrowhead95

Thanks for the opportunity. Merry Christmas.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Merry Christmas and Thank you.


----------



## squirreldoghunter

Throw my name in there, and thanks for the chance.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

put me in.  You can just deliver it to me at church. lol


----------



## doates

Put me in. Thank you sir.


----------



## cerich

that is very nice of you, merry Christmas


----------



## georgiabound

Please enter my name. This is a generous gesture.


I would like to take this opportunity to wish everyone on Woody's forum a Merry Christmas and a safe holiday season.


----------



## Hankus

Thanks for the chance an the generosity 

Count me in


----------



## foxracing88

Merry Christmas!


----------



## GOoutdoors

Put my name in the hat.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## srt21gsar

Thank you for the chance tho carry one of your knives.  Merry Christmas


----------



## redkelly

I'm in! Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Murphy

Please count me in Thanks Scott!


----------



## farm7729

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## kenlr4

Thanks for the chance


----------



## str8_shooter

throw me in please kind sir..


----------



## justrun

Heck yeah.


----------



## fireman401

I will give it a shot.

Thanks!


----------



## DFarm

thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## whitetailfreak

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## nadroj18

Count me in, if possible.  Thanks for the chance, and have a Merry Christmas.

-Jordan


----------



## Gobbler Down

What a generous offer....Thank you!


----------



## jlight

Please add me to your knife drawing!  
Thank you & Merry Christmas!


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter

add my name to the hat, and thanks!


----------



## Fisher of Men

Yeah Buddy !!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Me too and thank you sir. Merry Christmas


----------



## sniper22

I would also like to participate, please.


----------



## rigderunner

Throw me in the hat thanks for the generosity


----------



## thurmongene

oo oo oo, let this be my lucky number.  thank you.


----------



## huntindawg

Put me in the hat, please.  Great gesture on your part!


----------



## Johnny Reb

Thanks for your generosity! Count me in!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Tripple_D

Put my name in the hat. THanks


----------



## boneboy96

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bobbyp68

Pick me .... Pick me  
Merry Christmas


----------



## yelper43

I am in thanks!


----------



## Bkeepr

love your work, count me in please!


----------



## fishunt

Please add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## samples79

very kind of you. Count me in.


----------



## Deadringer

A man cannot have too many knives!  Thanks and Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## SELFBOW




----------



## m1rt2n3

Good luck to all. I never could win anything


----------



## 73fordxlt

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Me too me too!!!!! Thanks  MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Farm

Thanks for the chance to win!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## yamaha16444

Thanks for the chance....  Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff

Thanks for the chance please put my name in the hat


----------



## tiger1996

Thanks for the generosity,but if I win please auction the knife off on here and send the money to the Ct school for the victims.I would love to have the knife, but them knowing we care would be worth not getting it. Thanks Scotty


----------



## gobbleinwoods

great gesture.

Please put my name in the drawing.


----------



## sengdigger

thanks for the chance


----------



## death-from-above

Very nice holiday gesture, Scott.  Please add me to the list.  You know I could never resist a chance to add another of your blades to my collection.


----------



## Knotwild

Please add my name to the pot and thanks very much. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## XIronheadX

Me too please!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Please add my name to the "pack"....

Merry Christmas to all.....


----------



## Gumswamp

Please add me in and I hope your family has a very Merry Christmas !


----------



## watermedic

Please add me in the mix. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## jgunnsmith

Put my name in the hat.  Thanks for the chance


----------



## Buckfever

Thanks for the generous offer of giving someone a chance to win the knife. Put me in and Merry Christmas.


----------



## kmaxwell3

I hope I'm the right number!!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

I'm jumping in. Thx


----------



## JLC

I'm in.   Thanks a bunch!


----------



## K80

Would love to have one of your knifes.

Very kind of you.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cornpile

I would like a chance,Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## pse hunter

Count me in, thanks


----------



## bullsprig1100

Whoever wins this knife is gonna have a very Merry Christmas......Scott does excellent work! I have a couple of his knives and they have never let me down!!!


----------



## fatboy84

Add me in please


----------



## River Rambler

Add me to the hat!
Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## donblfihu

I'll try and merry christmas


----------



## dmedd

Count me in please sir.


----------



## Slingblade

Thanks for the gesture


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## gritsknives

Great knife! Thanks for the chance. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Slayyer

Count me in


----------



## Knotwild

Wow. Please put my name in the pot. 

Happy New Year


----------



## scottypp

in under the wire !!

Thank you for the give away !


----------



## Da Possum

Please throw my name into the hat.

Thank you!


----------



## Headshot

Thank you for you generosity.  Add me to the list.

I hope 2013 is a terrific year for you and your family.

Bob


----------



## jettman32

Count me in to Thanks


----------



## CPark58

I'll throw my name in there. Thanks


----------



## georgiabound

Do we have a winner yet?


----------



## Razor Blade

Yes sir , i made another post so that everyone would not have to go to the end of this one. Jason Carroll won the knife. Scott


----------



## FogHorn Leghorn

*Whats up Yukon,   Caught any Yotes, yet,   *




Yukon cornelius said:


> Thanks! Count me in.



Whats up Yukon,   Caught any Yotes, yet,


----------



## oops1

Who won???


----------



## carver

oops1 said:


> Who won???



See post 288


----------



## Crickett

*Winner Thread*



oops1 said:


> Who won???



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732083


----------



## Razor Blade

Post #  118   JKKJ won the giveaway  knife. Thanks , Scott


----------



## oops1

That's awesome! I'm sure he'll enjoy it!  You knife makers are some cool cats... Givin away your hard work all the time.. I commend y'all !


----------

